# Absence seizures



## JulesofColorado (Oct 20, 2009)

Would a history of Absence Seizures qualify as Petit mal Epilepsy and coded to 345.0?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes they are the same and are coded as 345.0


----------



## JulesofColorado (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

